# FH3002S Pz.Kpfw II Ausf L Luchs



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hopefully the actual kit is more accurate than the CAD drawings. The actual outer roadwheels have 8 raised "spokes" while the kit shows 7, like the incorrect 1/35 ICM kit. The inner wheels also have 3 raised "spokes" and the kit seems to show none (again like the old ICM kit). The "X" stampings on the tool boxes are also much too sharp. The etch screen for the rear engine air outlet is incorrect and should not be used. In WW2 no screen was fitted. This was added to the Saumur museum vehicle after its restoration. Wartime photos do not show such a screen. Tool stowage might be more correct for a late Luchs while the kit is an early version.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Hopefully the actual kit is more accurate than the CAD drawings. The actual outer roadwheels have 8 raised "spokes" while the kit shows 7, like the incorrect 1/35 ICM kit. The inner wheels also have 3 raised "spokes" and the kit seems to show none (again like the old ICM kit). The "X" stampings on the tool boxes are also much too sharp. The etch screen for the rear engine air outlet is incorrect and should not be used. In WW2 no screen was fitted. This was added to the Saumur museum vehicle after its restoration. Wartime photos do not show such a screen. Tool stowage might be more correct for a late Luchs while the kit is an early version.


 I wouldn't count on the corrections at this point. Looks like they used the icm kit as their research. I had not scrutinized the kit yet. I had an interest in the kit but I'll have to 're-think it now so thanks for pointing out the problems. I have the taska(?) Kit and if I recall it's far more accurate. I've had it a while so don't recall for sure.

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tasca kit is pretty nice. It's better than the ICM and Techmod kits. The new Classy 1/16 kit is probably the best Luchs yet and has some things right that Tasca got wrong. With any of the Luchs tanks, don't use the screen over the rear vent.


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Hopefully the actual kit is more accurate than the CAD drawings. The actual outer roadwheels have 8 raised "spokes" while the kit shows 7, like the incorrect 1/35 ICM kit. The inner wheels also have 3 raised "spokes" and the kit seems to show none (again like the old ICM kit). The "X" stampings on the tool boxes are also much too sharp. The etch screen for the rear engine air outlet is incorrect and should not be used. In WW2 no screen was fitted. This was added to the Saumur museum vehicle after its restoration. Wartime photos do not show such a screen. Tool stowage might be more correct for a late Luchs while the kit is an early version.


Hi, please allow me to make the corrections as below. Thank you.
1.	About the matter that there are 8 raised "spokes" , maybe because it appeared visual error when renderred the 3D effect picture, the actual spokes number in our die sinking is 8, below is the picture of our plastic mold testing, we can see the number is right which is not 7. 










2.Actually there are also 3 raised "spokes" on the inner wheels, we estimate that it is the visual error caused by 3D drawing’s rendering as well, from the present direction we can see them(Of course, it is fact that the inner wheels’ spokes look like not very obviously).









3.In terms of The "X" stampings on the tool boxes. Based on the processing requirements, the 3D plan is a little exaggerated than the physical product, however in fact, plastic product’s effect will not like that, it is much smooth. 

4. The etch screen for the rear engine air outlet has already been called, it will not appear in the official version, thank you so much for your reminder.

5. As for the tool stowage, could you please be so kind and introduce in detail? Thank you very much.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The absolute best reference on the Panzer II L is Panzer Tracts 2-2 by Jentz and Doyle.

Stowage varies almost from vehicle to vehicle. The 9th Panzer Division operated several tanks of this type at Normandy and each one was substantially different. Some of the modifications may have appeared over time. I.E. earlier vehicles had the wire cutter and fire extinguisher on the left front fender. Later tanks without the turret jerry can racks but with the large rack across the driver's visor for idler wheel tire sections had them relocated to the rear mud flap and hull side.


----------

